# Wählverbindung und Teamviewer



## Züttu (9 Dezember 2009)

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem. Ich habe auf einem PC in der Firma alle analogen Wählverbindungen zu Kundenanlagen eingerichtet. Jetzt möchte ich von zuhause diesen PC mit TeamViewer fernsteuern damit ich auf eben diese DFÜ-Verbindungen zugreifen kann.
Die Wählverbindungen habe ich alle getestet, funktioneren einwandfrei. Ebenfalls der Zugriff auf den PC mit TeamViewer von ausserhalb. Mein Problem entsteht erst wenn ich via Fernzugriff (TeamViewer) auf dem PC eine DFÜ-Verbindung starte kappt mir die Kiste meine Internet Verbindung und ich fliege raus. Das heisst jedes mal wenn ich eine DFÜ-Verbindung starte kann ich nicht mehr aufs internet (über LAN) zugreiffen und somit auch keinen Zugriff mehr per Teamviewer herstellen.

Ich hoffe irgendwer kann mir weiterhelfen, bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## o_prang (9 Dezember 2009)

Hi,
hast Du es mal mit einer "normalen" Remotedesktop verbindung versucht?
Was passiert mit dem PC (wo die DFÜ Verbindung drauf ist), wenn Du vor Ort bist. Kannst Du noch ins Internet wenn DFÜ aktiv ist?


----------



## Züttu (10 Dezember 2009)

Hab ich versucht, sogar wenn ich direkt vor dem PC sitze und eine DFÜ-Verbindung starte kann ich nicht mehr aufs Internet zugreifen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Dezember 2009)

*Standardgateway*

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft Dir *das* weiter.


----------



## Züttu (11 Dezember 2009)

Das hat mir definitv weiter geholfen, vielen Dank


----------

